# Steam Autumn Sale: Die fast einwöchige Rabattschlacht beginnt heute



## MichaelBonke (21. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Autumn Sale: Die fast einwöchige Rabattschlacht beginnt heute  * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Autumn Sale: Die fast einwöchige Rabattschlacht beginnt heute


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. November 2012)

Oha. Na da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## xMANIACx (21. November 2012)

Hm, Autumn Sale, da bin ich mal gespannt. Gibt eigentlich nicht mehr sooo viele Spiele auf Steam die ich jetzt unbedingt bräuchte, aber bei den Sales findet man ja doch immer wieder irgendetwas. Die einzigen Spiele auf die ich hoffe wären Natural Selection 2, wobei ich das vermutlich auch einfach so kaufe falls es im Sale nicht auftaucht und Spec Ops the Line, sofern es das für unter 10€ im Angebot gibt, eventuell noch Borderlands 2 falls der Preis stimmt. Und dann reicht es eigentlich auch schon wieder mit den Spielen bis zum nächsten Sale.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. November 2012)

NEIN!!! Mein Geld! Mein Geeeeeeeld!

Es war doch gerade erst Summer Sale  Und Weihnachten ist auch schon bald.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. November 2012)

xMANIACx schrieb:


> Hm, Autumn Sale, da bin ich mal gespannt. Gibt eigentlich nicht mehr sooo viele Spiele auf Steam die ich jetzt unbedingt bräuchte, aber bei den Sales findet man ja doch immer wieder irgendetwas. Die einzigen Spiele auf die ich hoffe wären Natural Selection 2, wobei ich das vermutlich auch einfach so kaufe falls es im Sale nicht auftaucht und Spec Ops the Line, sofern es das für unter 10€ im Angebot gibt, eventuell noch Borderlands 2 falls der Preis stimmt. Und dann reicht es eigentlich auch schon wieder mit den Spielen bis zum nächsten Sale.


 "Spec Ops" könnte mich auch interessieren.
Desweiteren wären noch da "The Walking Dead" (denke aber kaum dass es unter der 10 Euro-Marke landen wird), "Rayman Origins" und "Trackmania United", mit denen ich liebäugle.


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. November 2012)

Ich muss gerade daran denken, dass ich noch "Altlasten" vom Summer Sale habe...

Was Spec Ops angeht: Habe ich mir auch erst vor ein paar Tagen gekauft (greenmangaming hatte Keys für 4€ im Angebot). Leider hat anscheinend irgendein Vollhorst vergessen, in die Optionen eine Einstellung zum Deaktivieren der Mausbeschleunigung zu integrieren.  Eventuell kann man über Konfigurationsdateien noch was rausreißen, das habe ich noch nicht überprüft. Mit Gamepad ist das Spiel gut spielbar, aber das ist natürlich nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## weisauchnicht (21. November 2012)

Verdammt,Ich bin noch nichtmal mit den spielen aus dem summersale fertig 
In einem Monat gibt's dann schon wieder den nächsten sale....


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. November 2012)

Da wird der Geldbeutel wieder bluten.  Mein Steamordner hat jetzt schon über 700 GB. 

Das Gute an den Aktionen ist aber, man kommt an wirklich jedes Spiel, dass einen interessiert. Ohne die Aktionen könnte man die sich ja gar nicht alle kaufen, es sei denn man wäre Millionär. Dadurch gibt man aber vielen Spielen und Entwicklern eine Chance, bei denen man es sonst vielleicht nicht getan hätte. Also profitieren alle irgendwie davon.


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2012)

Also langsam hab ich das Gefühl ich besitze schon jedes Spiel auf Steam.


----------



## Exar-K (21. November 2012)

Ich hab die Hoffnung, dass die Geschichte noch etwas ruhiger abläuft, so wie die letzten Jahre auch.
Das gibt noch etwas Schonzeit bis zum richtig großen Sonderverkauf an Weihnachten.


----------



## a-v-a (21. November 2012)

Zum Glück bin ich seit Jahren schon ein Steam-Junky und hab schon eine viel zu volle Spieleliste.


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2012)

a-v-a schrieb:


> Zum Glück bin ich seit Jahren schon ein Steam-Junky und hab schon eine viel zu volle Spieleliste.


Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht, ob du das ironisch meinst, aber das geht mir auch so. 
Schon beim letzten Sale hab ich kaum noch Spiele gefunden, die mich interessieren und die ich noch nicht habe. Ich musste da schon mit der Lupe suchen und am Ende hab ich mir nur 2 Spiele im gesamten Sale gekauft.  
Ich denke, jetzt wird es auch nicht viel mehr, weil ich einfach schon fast alles besitze.


----------



## Vordack (21. November 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht, ob du das ironisch meinst, aber das geht mir auch so.
> Schon beim letzten Sale hab ich kaum noch Spiele gefunden, die mich interessieren und die ich noch nicht habe. Ich musste da schon mit der Lupe suchen und am Ende hab ich mir nur 2 Spiele im gesamten Sale gekauft.
> Ich denke, jetzt wird es auch nicht viel mehr, weil ich einfach schon fast alles besitze.


 
Na dann hast Du ja Glück daß jedes Jahr neue Spiele erscheinen


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Na dann hast Du ja Glück daß jedes Jahr neue Spiele erscheinen


Ja, und wenn mich ein Spiel interessiert, dann habe ich das in der Regel auch direkt zum Release oder kurz danach. Aber auf jeden Fall schon, wenn es im Steam-Sale auftaucht. 

Außerdem ist es immer so, dass ein Großteil der Spiele in einem Steam-Sale schon mal in einem anderen Sale oder in einer "normalen" Rabatt-Aktion waren. Ganz neue Spiele kommen da eher selten vor und wenn dann auch nur mit minimalen Rabatten.


----------



## Vordack (21. November 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, und wenn mich ein Spiel interessiert, dann habe ich das in der Regel auch direkt zum Release oder kurz danach. Aber auf jeden Fall schon, wenn es im Steam-Sale auftaucht.


 
Ja, so geht mir auch, leider...


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ja, so geht mir auch, leider...


 Ich bin halt jemand, das gebe ich offen zu, der nicht warten kann. Wenn ich ein Spiel wirklich spielen will, dann will ich es auch so schnell wie möglich. Auf einen Sale warten, bei einem Spiel welches ich wirklich will, kommt bei mir also nicht in Frage.


----------



## Vordack (21. November 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich bin halt jemand, das gebe ich offen zu, der nicht warten kann. Wenn ich ein Spiel wirklich spielen will, dann will ich es auch so schnell wie möglich. Auf einen Sale warten, bei einem Spiel welches ich wirklich will, kommt bei mir also nicht in Frage.


 
Da sind wir uns sehr ähnlich. Etwas woran ich arbeiten muss da ich mit sicherheitn weniger zocke als Du (70% aller meiner Spiele spiele ich durchschnittlich nur 30 Minuten bevor es mich langweilt.)


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> (70% aller meiner Spiele spiele ich durchschnittlich nur 30 Minuten bevor es mich langweilt.)


Auch darin sind wir uns nicht unähnlich. 70% sind es zwar nicht bei mir. Aber es sind bestimmt 30% die ich im Prinzip garnicht gespielt habe.
Und dann auf der anderen Seite wieder Spiele, die ich > 200 Stunden gespielt habe. 
Da denkt man sich dann manchmal "da hätte ich auf die anderen Spiele echt verzichten können". Aber wenn dann wieder was Neues rauskommt, "muss" ich es dann doch wieder kaufen.^^


----------



## belakor602 (21. November 2012)

Ich hab noch gerade mal 5 Spiele von den Steam Summer Sales durchgespielt, und ich hab noch 7 vor mir... Dass wird niemals aufhören


----------



## nali (21. November 2012)

Oh Nein, mein nächstes Gehalt bekomm ich erst nach dem 27.


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2012)

Gleich gehts los. Schon mal die Kreditkarte vorwärmen.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (21. November 2012)

Mass Effect Collection mit 50% Rabatt ist doch schonmal ein Anfang, wenn auch ein etwas merkwürdiger, da es noch immer teurer als bei vergleichbaren Händlern ist.


----------



## jack159 (21. November 2012)

Wo genau findet man denn bei Steam die Angebote? Etwa rechts unter "Alle Songerangebote anzeigen" ?


----------



## Schalkmund (21. November 2012)

xMANIACx schrieb:


> eventuell noch Borderlands 2 falls der Preis stimmt.


 Naja Borderlands bekommste ja schon bei den Key-Shops für 13 bis 15€ nachgeworfen, habs mir damals zum Release für 20 gehohlt. 
Fänds ganz nett wenn die jetzt beim Steam-Sale den Season Pass für deutlich weniger als den regulären Preis raushauen 30€ für die DLCs waren mir bisher einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2012)

Also für mich ist bis jetzt schon mal nichts dabei. Glück gehabt.


----------



## Exar-K (21. November 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also für mich ist bis jetzt schon mal nichts dabei. Glück gehabt.


 Wer weiß, es gibt ja wieder mehr Spiele, als die auf der Startseite. 
Nach Preis aufsteigend sortiert:
Steam Search


----------



## Enisra (21. November 2012)

hmmm, lohnt es sich eigentlich mal Kotor 2 gespielt zu haben oder sollte man das eher wegen der Mängel auslassen?
Und braucht man bei Giana Sisters unbedingt ein Gamepad?


----------



## Schalkmund (21. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, lohnt es sich eigentlich mal Kotor 2 gespielt zu haben oder sollte man das eher wegen der Mängel auslassen?
> Und braucht man bei Giana Sisters unbedingt ein Gamepad?


 Kotor 2 ist kein schlechtes Spiel, bloß halt schon ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen zumindest optisch. Wenn du auf Spiele wie Mass Effect stehst, dem man die Verwandtschaft zu Kotor deutlich anmerkt wirst du damit sicher deinen Spaß haben.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Kotor 2 ist kein schlechtes Spiel, bloß halt schon ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen zumindest optisch. Wenn du auf Spiele wie Mass Effect stehst, dem man die Verwandtschaft zu Kotor deutlich anmerkt wirst du damit sicher deinen Spaß haben.


 
außerdem gibts doch diesen restored content-patch der community.
damit soll kotor 2 eigentlich absolut rund laufen.


----------



## Enisra (21. November 2012)

och, ich fand KotOR noch Optisch ok, hübscher als ein Morrowind und nja ich weiß, bei Mass Effect und auch Jade Empire scheint, schon fast _penetrant_, KotOR durch


----------



## Vordack (21. November 2012)

Da ich XCOM schon habe und AOE3 schon kenne habe ich mir The walking Dead und Darksiders geholt.

Dieser Winter wird teuer :-/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2012)

Noch nix für mich dabei. Warte mal die nächsten Blitzaktionen in ca. 3 Stunden ab.

Edit: Ach, ich bin doch ein Schaf. Habe unter "Top-Sellers" gar nicht weitergeblättert, und da sind ja noch mehr Schnäppchen zu finden.


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (22. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,
Ab heute läuft die Steam Herbst Aktion und ich freu mich, weil ich grade mit "The Witcher 2" durch bin und neues Futter brauche. Meine Frage an euch: Gerade wird "XCOM" für 33,49€ (-33% ) angeboten und "Dishonored" für 37,49€ (-25% ). Die beiden Spiele stehen ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste. Trotzdem frage ich mich, ob Steam mit den Preisen bei diesen beiden Spielen noch weiter runter geht? Was denkt ihr?

Grüße ausm Pott


----------



## Bonkic (22. November 2012)

rage für 4,99??? 
ich befürchte, da kann ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (22. November 2012)

Hab ich auch


----------



## chbdiablo (22. November 2012)

Rage hab ich auch gekauft. Aber 21GB runterladen, da braucht meine Leitung 2 Tage für 

XCOM wird im Laufe des Sales sicherlich nicht noch billiger. Mehr als Daily Deal geht nicht.
Dishonored ist ja noch sehr neu und deshalb seh ich da auch eher schwarz, im besten Fall geht das von -25% noch auf -33%, falls es auch als Daily Deal kommt, da würd ich aber nicht drauf wetten.


----------



## TrinityBlade (22. November 2012)

RoscoeOBrian schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ab heute läuft die Steam Herbst Aktion und ich freu mich, weil ich grade mit "The Witcher 2" durch bin und neues Futter brauche. Meine Frage an euch: Gerade wird "XCOM" für 33,49€ (-33% ) angeboten und "Dishonored" für 37,49€ (-25% ). Die beiden Spiele stehen ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste. Trotzdem frage ich mich, ob Steam mit den Preisen bei diesen beiden Spielen noch weiter runter geht? Was denkt ihr?
> 
> Grüße ausm Pott


 Günstiger als im Daily Deal werden die Spiele in nächster Zeit bei Steam nicht. XCOM habe ich aber erst vor kurzem bei Zavvi für 14,95 GBP (~20€) gesehen. Keyshops sind auch immer einen Blick wert.


----------



## xMANIACx (22. November 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Rage hab ich auch gekauft. Aber 21GB runterladen, da braucht meine Leitung 2 Tage für


 
2 Tage, das wäre schön, bei mir geht es eher in Richtung eine Woche


----------



## stawacz (22. November 2012)

xMANIACx schrieb:


> 2 Tage, das wäre schön, bei mir geht es eher in Richtung eine Woche


 
oha,,ich brauch n bischen über 40 min


----------



## Bonkic (22. November 2012)

hab mir jetzt erstmals *lost horizon* für nen fünfer besorgt.
wollt ich eh schon immer mal haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2012)

Ob "Spec Ops - The Line" noch günstiger wird ? Aktuell für 9,99€.
Hmm... 66% Nachlass wären vielleicht noch möglich, aber wahrscheinlich ?!...


----------



## jack159 (22. November 2012)

Bleiben die Top 100 Topsellers jetzt während der ganzen Aktion dort drinnen? Oder werden diese stännig neu ausgtetauscht gegen andere Titel? Falls ausgetauscht, in welchen Zeitabständen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. November 2012)

Die Top-Seller sind einfach nur die meistverkauften Spiele. Ich würde mal die ganzen Kataloge der Publisher durchgehen, da ist vieles runtergesetzt. Findet man, wenn man im Shop ist, ganz unten. Da sind die ganzen Publisher aufgeführt.


----------



## TwilightSinger (22. November 2012)

4,99 Euro für RAGE! Das ist Nötigung! Skandal! Ich hatte keine Wahl…ich musste es einfach kaufen.


----------



## Vordack (22. November 2012)

jack159 schrieb:


> Bleiben die Top 100 Topsellers jetzt während der ganzen Aktion dort drinnen? Oder werden diese stännig neu ausgtetauscht gegen andere Titel? Falls ausgetauscht, in welchen Zeitabständen?


 
Top Seller = am meißten verkaufte. Also dort stehen immer die Titel die sich gerade am meißten verkaufen. Es ändert sich je nachdem was sich am meißten verkauft. Wird mit Sicherheit mit ner Automatik gesteuert.

edit: Oh, Shadow hat es schon gesagt 

Ach ja, die PReise der Top Seller könenn sich täglich ändern  (wie bei allen Spielen^^)


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. November 2012)

Ich habe mir die Hitman Collection für 11,99€ gekauft. Kurioserweise ist statt Contracts, das auf Steam gar nicht zu finden ist, der indizierte erste Teil mit dabei. Kann mir das mal einer erklären?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Hitman Collection für 11,99€ gekauft. Kurioserweise ist statt Contracts, das auf Steam gar nicht zu finden ist, der indizierte erste Teil mit dabei. Kann mir das mal einer erklären?


 Hitman ist NICHT mehr indiziert. Vor ein oder zwei Monaten aus dem Index genommen.
Hat schon alles seine Richtigkeit.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. November 2012)

Na von mir aus. Contracts wäre mir dennoch lieber gewesen. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Na von mir aus. Contracts wäre mir dennoch lieber gewesen. ^^


 Hättest dich mal vor dem Kauf gemeldet. Dann hätte ich dir sagen können, dass es von Green Pepper die "Hitman Trilogy" (Teil 2 - 4) für 6,99€ zu bekommen gibt. Also inkl. "Contracts", und ohne den Erstling. 

Green Pepper: Hitman Trilogy - buch.de


----------



## TrinityBlade (22. November 2012)

Ich sehe gerade, bei den Flash Deals gibt es so ein nettes Spiel mit Untoten und Palmen ... nur leider nicht in Deutschland. Wenn sich ein kooperationsbereiter Österreicher, Schweizer, etc. findet, würde ich mich über eine PN sehr freuen.


----------



## Angeldust (22. November 2012)

Contracts gibt es nicht wegen irgend ner dummen Band die nen Track in dem Spiel hat auf Steam... die haben nicht zugestimmt 

Muss man sich einzeln, nicht digital kaufen wenn mans noch haben möchte. Das wird es nie auf Steam o.ä. geben dürfen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. November 2012)

Folgende Spiele interessieren mich: SpecOps, To the Moon, Trine 2 Goblin Menace, Beat Hazard, Hell Yeah!, I Am Alive und Quantu Conundrum. 
Allerdings ist keins der Spiele in einem Sonderangebot, deswegen werde ich wohl bei dem Großteil erstmal abwarten. Ich muss auch nicht alle im Laufe des Herbst-Sales kriegen, in ca. 4 Wochen gibt es ja auch noch einen Weihnachtssale 
To the Moon und Goblin Menace kaufe ich mir vllt direkt, die werden nicht mehr viel billiger werden


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. November 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Folgende Spiele interessieren mich: SpecOps, To the Moon, Trine 2 Goblin Menace, Beat Hazard, Hell Yeah!, I Am Alive und Quantu Conundrum.
> Allerdings ist keins der Spiele in einem Sonderangebot, deswegen werde ich wohl bei dem Großteil erstmal abwarten. Ich muss auch nicht alle im Laufe des Herbst-Sales kriegen, in ca. 4 Wochen gibt es ja auch noch einen Weihnachtssale
> To the Moon und Goblin Menace kaufe ich mir vllt direkt, die werden nicht mehr viel billiger werden


 
Also SpecOps ist auch um 50% reduziert und kostet 9,99€.


----------



## Enisra (22. November 2012)

hmmm, irgendwie interessieren mich nur 2 Sachen, Giana Sisters und Train Simulator DLCs, denn nur durch die Nachlässe sind die DLCs auch ihr Geld wert


----------



## Borkenkaefer (22. November 2012)

Xcom kostet leider nicht ein Drittel wie in der News beschrieben, sondern noch zwei Drittel vom ursprünglichen Preis. Schade, sonst hätt ichs gekauft


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Also SpecOps ist auch um 50% reduziert und kostet 9,99€.


 
Ja ich weiß, aber gerade bei SpecOps könnte ich mir noch vorstellen, dass es noch in ein spezielles Tagesangebot oder in ein Blitzangebot reinkommt. Deswegen wart ich da auch erstmal ab, das 50% off Angebot gilt ja noch bis zum 27.


----------



## Chemenu (22. November 2012)

Schei** Steam... jetzt musste ich die beiden Skyrim DLCs, Rage und Max Payne 3 kaufen.


----------



## Enisra (22. November 2012)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Schei** Steam... jetzt musste ich die beiden Skyrim DLCs, Rage und Max Payne 3 kaufen.


 
diese Schweine


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2012)

Ich hab endlich das AddOn zu Civ5 geholt, denn das kostete immer 30€, jetzt 15€ - und auch Max Payne 3 für 12,50€ ^^ , bei dem Preis konnt ich auch nicht widerstehen - dabei krieg ich bald noch Far Cry 3, Sleeping Dogs und Hitman-Absolution, weil ich grad ne neue AMD-7950 bestellt hab...  wann soll ich das alles spielen? Ich hab immer noch Alan Wake,Duke Nukem und Fallout New Vegas vom Summersale kaum gespielt, selbst vom letzen xmas-Sale sind noch 2 Titel erst halb gespielt... 


und wer es noch nicht hat, sollte bei Darksiders II noch zugreifen, bevor es morgen endet - sehr schönes actionreiches Spiel mit logischen, teils kniffligen Kletter-Rätseln, hätte nicht gedacht, dass so eine Art von Spiel mir gefällt.


----------



## Enisra (22. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wann soll ich das alles spielen?


 
Ach, das geht immer so nacheinander, viel schlimmer find ich die Frage:
Was soll man als erstes spielen?


----------



## Exar-K (22. November 2012)

Ihr habt Probleme...
Ich hab von den Sales der letzten Jahre noch so grob 150-200 Titel zu spielen. 
Heute ist noch Rage dazugekommen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. November 2012)

Naja es kommen ja auch wieder ruhige Zeiten..z.B. zwischen April und Oktober ist doch meist total die Ruhe und da erscheint fast gar nichts. Da kann man das alles dann in Ruhe spielen. 

Was soll aber bitteschön dieses "komische" Angebot mit Sleeping Dogs? Das steht bei den Angeboten, kostet aber immer noch 50 Euro 
Gehören in die Kategorie "Angebote" nicht nur die Titel, die auch reduziert sind? Schon merkwürdig.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Naja es kommen ja auch wieder ruhige Zeiten..z.B. zwischen April und Oktober ist doch meist total die Ruhe und da erscheint fast gar nichts. Da kann man das alles dann in Ruhe spielen.
> 
> Was soll aber bitteschön dieses "komische" Angebot mit Sleeping Dogs? Das steht bei den Angeboten, kostet aber immer noch 50 Euro
> Gehören in die Kategorie "Angebote" nicht nur die Titel, die auch reduziert sind? Schon merkwürdig.


 
Naja, ist ja auch ein besonderes Angebot, wenn es mehr kostet als überall sonst - "Jetzt zugreifen: kaufen sie 3 und bezahlen Sie 4 !!!" 


oder es ist der "Hochpreis-Trick" - da gibt es Studien: wenn Du zwei Produkte aus der gleichen Produktart (zb Fernseher) hast, eines für zB 100 und eines für 200 Euro, dann kaufen ca 60% das billigere und 40% das teurere. Stellst Du aber noch ein Produkt für 300€ dazu, dann kaufen plötzlich 60% das für 200€, und der Rest verteilt sich auf die anderen, so dass Du im Schnitt mehr Umsatz hast.

d.h. Sleeping Dogs als "teures" Produkt, dazu dann Spiele vpm 2-10€ und 10-15€, dann kaufen auch mehr Leute die Spiele für 10-20€, als wenn es NUR die beiden Preisklassen von 2-10€und 10-20€ geben würde... 

ich denke hier aber eher an ein Versehen.


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was soll aber bitteschön dieses "komische" Angebot mit Sleeping Dogs? Das steht bei den Angeboten, kostet aber immer noch 50 Euro
> Gehören in die Kategorie "Angebote" nicht nur die Titel, die auch reduziert sind? Schon merkwürdig.


Da die deutsche geschnittene Version ein anderer Artikel ist als die normale, muss auch der Preis separat angepasst werden. Das hat anscheinend jemand vergessen. Schaut man in den AT-Store, dann soll Sleeping Dogs wohl 24,99€ kosten (-50%).


----------



## Chemenu (23. November 2012)

Metro 2033 kostet grad auch nur noch 5 €... da werd ich auch schwer nein sagen können. Damn!


----------



## Bonkic (23. November 2012)

*to the moon* für unter 3 euro!


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (23. November 2012)

RoscoeOBrian schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ab heute läuft die Steam Herbst Aktion und ich freu mich, weil ich grade mit "The Witcher 2" durch bin und neues Futter brauche. Meine Frage an euch: Gerade wird "XCOM" für 33,49€ (-33% ) angeboten und "Dishonored" für 37,49€ (-25% ). Die beiden Spiele stehen ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste. Trotzdem frage ich mich, ob Steam mit den Preisen bei diesen beiden Spielen noch weiter runter geht? Was denkt ihr?


 
Für alle, die es noch nicht gesehen haben: "XCOM" gibt es grade für 22€ bei Amazon im Angebot - Da hab ich direkt mal zugeschlagen!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. November 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *to the moon* für unter 3 euro!


 
_Thank you for your recent purchase on Steam. _


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. November 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> _Thank you for your recent purchase on Steam. _


 
Guter Kauf.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. November 2012)

Ich bin wieder am kämpfen ... Max Payne 3 und Rage hätten mich an sich schon interessiert. Auf der anderen Seite hab ich in den letzten Jahren aber kaum Shooter gespielt, ich hätte vermutlich wieder mittendrin aufgehört. Es sind diese verdammten Preise, die einen immer wieder ins Grübeln bringen! Ich muss weiter dagegen ankämpfen, ich muss dagegen ankämpfen, ich muss ...

... cool, Darksiders II für 16;99 EUR ...

...ich muss ... kämpfen!!!

Wer To the Moon übrigens noch nicht hat, sollte zugreifen. Ein wenig wie Dear Esther, aber in Oldschool-Optik und ein wenig mehr Interaktivität. Die Geschichte ist super erzählt.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. November 2012)

Halbe Stunde bis zu den nächsten Flash-Deals zweieinhalb Stunden bis zu den Daily Deals. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mothman (23. November 2012)

Wieder nichts dabei. Zumindest bei den Blitzaktionen. 
Mal ehrlich: So oft wie "Magicka" bei Steam schon stark im Preis reduziert war, hat das doch jeder der es haben will. 
Ist ja langsam schon lästig das Spiel. ^^


----------



## Enisra (23. November 2012)

hmmmm
der LWS für die Hälfte ...
ich bin ja stark am Überlegen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. November 2012)

Skyrim ist nicht wirklich ein Schnäppchen. 29,99€ bei amazon.de, um die 20 Pfund bei amazon.co.uk.


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. November 2012)

Hab mir jetzt Beat Hazard, Hell Yeah! und To the Moon geholt.
Im Moment interessieren mich neben den bereits genannten Titeln noch die beiden Skyrim DLCs, Hearthfire für 2,49 und Dawnguard für 9,99. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich die brauche wenn ich Skyrim demnächst nochmal durchspielen will. Hab aber auch noch 47 Stunden Zeit es mir zu überlegen


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. November 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *to the moon* für unter 3 euro!


 
Gott segne alle Kreditkartenbesitzer


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. November 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Gott segne alle Kreditkartenbesitzer


 
Wenn du da anonym bezahlen willst, dann hol dir doch eine paysafecard


----------



## Bonkic (23. November 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Gott segne alle Kreditkartenbesitzer


 
warst du auch einer dieser paypal-verweigerer?


----------



## svd (23. November 2012)

Und gibt's im Gamestop jetzt nicht sogar Karten, um Steam Guthaben aufzuladen?

Neben den günstigen gebrauchten (ordentlichen bis guten, denn Toptitel werden eh nur neu gekauft) Konsolenspielen, könnten diese
Karten zumindest ein weiterer Grund sein, mal ab und zu einen Fuß in den GS zu setzen.


----------



## Enisra (23. November 2012)

ja, ich mach das eigentlich auch nur über Paysafecard, vorallem musste da nicht ewigweit, weil GS ist dann doch ne Ecke weg


----------



## xMANIACx (24. November 2012)

Lohnt sich F1 2012 für 20€?


----------



## DerBloP (24. November 2012)

mMn schon...ich war ja einer der echt pessimistisch gegenüber CM war, hatte es mir aber trotzdem fürn zwanni über ebay gekauft(eu) key und muß sagen bin echt überrascht.. ok keine ware SIm...aber im single player mit genügend rechen power macht es schon fun mit nem g25...ergo kaufen wenn du geld hast und unbedingt f1 zocken willst...grafik auch überraschend top...

jetzt gerade ist Borderlands2 für 24,99 zu haben ...ich könnte schwach werden...gefällt mir nämlich sehr gut...und besser im koop...kein laggen keine fehler und geniale grafik..aber kommts vieleicht noch für 75% off..glaube nicht oder was meint ihr, bei so einem neuen Game?


----------



## chbdiablo (24. November 2012)

DerBloP schrieb:


> jetzt gerade ist Borderlands2 für 24,99 zu haben ...ich könnte schwach werden...gefällt mir nämlich sehr gut...und besser im koop...kein laggen keine fehler und geniale grafik..aber kommts vieleicht noch für 75% off..glaube nicht oder was meint ihr, bei so einem neuen Game?



In diesem Sale sicherlicht nicht und auch für Weihnachten halte ich das für ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. November 2012)

Geil, Borderlands 2 für 25 Euro. Darauf hab ich gewartet und gleich zugeschlagen.


----------



## TrinityBlade (24. November 2012)

Kann jemand was zu Mark of the Ninja sagen? Lohnt sich das?


----------



## Mothman (24. November 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu Mark of the Ninja sagen? Lohnt sich das?


Peter hatte das im aktuellen PCG-Heft mit immerhin sehr guten 86 Punkten Spielspaß bewertet und hauptsächlich positiv davon geschrieben. Ich selbst habs nicht probiert, stehe nicht so auf Plattformer.


----------



## stawacz (24. November 2012)

für mich war wieder nix dabei


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. November 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu Mark of the Ninja sagen? Lohnt sich das?


 Ich kanns dir nahelegen. Peter hat recht. Ein richtig gutes Stealthgame, besser als das was Sam Fisher sich in letzter Zeit erlaubt. Man muss halt den Shank Comicstil mögen und sollte es mit Gamepad spielen. Ich nehm mein 360-Pad dazu.


----------



## Enisra (24. November 2012)

hmmm, könnt ihr euch das Borderlands 2 Angebot ansehen?
Ich bekomm da immer nur ne Fehlermeldung, das ich diese Seite zur Zeit nicht aufrufen kann


----------



## Exar-K (24. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, könnt ihr euch das Borderlands 2 Angebot ansehen?
> Ich bekomm da immer nur ne Fehlermeldung, das ich diese Seite zur Zeit nicht aufrufen kann


 Dieser Agecheck scheint momentan defekt zu sein, zumindest per Browser.
Probier es direkt im Steamclient, da geht's.


----------



## Enisra (24. November 2012)

es ist ja direkt im Steamclient
der ist ja dank Autostart immer offen


----------



## snufiwant (24. November 2012)

Saints Row: The Third für nur 7,49 Euro! Normal kostet es 29,99. Muss man zuschlagen. 

snufiwant


----------



## Exar-K (25. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> es ist ja direkt im Steamclient
> der ist ja dank Autostart immer offen


 Dann bin ich überfragt, bei mir ist es nur das oben beschriebene Problem.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (25. November 2012)

Bei Steam wird man noch zum Junkie. Grad DE:HR und LA Noire abgegriffen, obwohl sogar vom Christmas Sale noch was übrig war. Jetzt hab ich 10 Granaten in meiner Library, die bisher noch nicht einmal installiert wurden, dazu unzählige Indie-Games. 

Früher hätte ich die Dinger einfach verliehen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. November 2012)

Ich warte noch auf den richtigen Knaller, für mich war bisher noch nicht viel dabei - liegt aber auch daran, dass ich die meisten der angebotenen Spiele schon habe 
Hab bisher nur bei KotOR 2 sowie Galaxy on Fire 2 HD zugeschlagen und warte jetzt darauf, dass es Ghost Recon: Future Soldier endlich mal für nen Zehner gibt ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (25. November 2012)

Bei den Erste-Seite-Angeboten war bisher nichts für mich dabei (entweder uninteressant oder hab's schon), aber es lohnt sich etwas tiefer in den Angeboten zu wühlen. Hab eben Take On Helicopters inkl. Hinds Addon für 17,99 EUR gefunden ... wieder was Neues für mein virtuelles Fliegerherz


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (25. November 2012)

Also bei Borderlands 2 musste ich auch einfach zuschlagen, den nun kann ich auch mit ruhigem Gewissen mir 1-2 DLC kaufen ohne das ich insgesamt mehr als 50€ dafür ausgegeben habe. Jetzt müsste nur noch der Season Pass billiger werden ^^


----------



## Mothman (25. November 2012)

Ich hab mir bisher nur das Civ 5 Addon gekauft. Für 50% Rabatt. 
Bin jeden Tag aufs Neue erschreckt, wie viele Spiele ich schon besitze. Im Moment ist eine der seltenen Zeiten, wo es kein Spiel auf dem Markt gibt, welches ich noch "brauche".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. November 2012)

Meine bisherige Ausbeute:
"Deadlight" für 5,99€.
Wenige Tage vor dem Autumn Sale konnte ich noch "I am alive" für 8,99€ abstauben-


----------



## Lightbringer667 (25. November 2012)

Das einzige Spiel das mich grad noch interessieren würde ist das neue Ghost Recon, aber das war ja bisher nicht dabei.  Irgendwie hab ich schon viel zu viel und auch sehr viel ungespieltes dabei.


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. November 2012)

So hab mir jetzt noch Quantum Conundrum im Blitzangebot geholt. Kostet im Moment mit Soundtrack und beiden DLCs nur 4,99. 
Die Demo hat mir gut gefallen, denke also nicht das ich da enttäuscht werde.
Nachdem ich mir gestern auch noch die beiden Skyrim DLCs geholt hatte, fehlt jetzt nur noch SpecOps. 9,99 sind mir aber noch zu teuer, werde mal abwarten und es im Extremfall dann eben erst bei den Christmas Sales holen 
Ach ja und das Add-On zu Trine 2 hab ich mir auch noch geholt


----------



## Theojin (26. November 2012)

8,99 für Deus Ex Human Revolution mit allen DLCs, und 2,99 für Mirrors Egde, da kann man nicht meckern.

Einige kleinere Indiespiele haben es auch noch geschafft auf meiner Einkaufsliste. Nun brauch ich langsam noch ein zweites Leben, um die Spiele auch alle spielen zu können  .


----------



## Angeldust (26. November 2012)

Arkham City GotY erstanden ...Zeit bis in den Dezember gerettet


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2012)

Alan Wake: American Nightmare
für 3,49€ !
Supi, fand schon das Hauptspiel vom Summer Sale ausgesprochen gut.


----------

